# Lake Lewisville Report



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Fished Lewisville last Friday afternoon 6/28/07 with Catfish Gold staff writer Steve Harris. The catfish were scattered and a little slow in the heat of the afernoon. We boated around 20 cats and released over 40 sandbass in a few hours. All cats were caught on Danny King's garlic and original. If you haven't seen the Catfish Gold magazine, check it out the next time your at Bass Pro Shops, Academy, Books a Million or check out their website at www.catfishgold.com


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Fished 8/4/07 with two clients. Caught 27 channel cats up to 2 lbs and one 5 lb blue on Danny King's Original and Blood flavor punch bait. The fish hit both baits about equal today. We had to keep moving to stay on the cats today. The catfish bite slowed down about lunch time. We finished up trolling and caught 19 sandbass in the last hour or so. Not an oustanding day on the water, but still had a great time and the guys learned a lot about reading the water and understanding various techniques to locate and catch fish.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

Bobby-Catfishing said:


> Fished 8/4/07 with two clients. Caught 27 channel cats up to 2 lbs and one 5 lb blue on Danny King's Original and Blood flavor punch bait. The fish hit both baits about equal today. We had to keep moving to stay on the cats today. The catfish bite slowed down about lunch time. We finished up trolling and caught 19 sandbass in the last hour or so. Not an oustanding day on the water, but still had a great time and the guys learned a lot about reading the water and understanding various techniques to locate and catch fish.


Maybe you two should PM Choupique and give him a few pointers! He took me to fish Lewisville and we didn't catch *****&#8230;..



He says he has them all dialed in now&#8230;&#8230; sure he does&#8230;..


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Had the pleasure having fellow Catfish Gold Pro Staff Guide Brother Terry Terry in the boat with me on Lewisville for a few hour yesterday morning 8/18/07. Spent some time scouting and checking out some new water and the ever changing lake conditions as the level continues to fall. We managed to catch a few fish along the way. Not sure what the exact numbers were, but we had a 48 quart cool brim full of channels, blues, sandbass and two hybrids. All catfish were caught on Danny King's Punch Bait.

Despite the falling water, fishing on the lake continues to be good. August is all booked up for me and September is filing in. Please contact me if you're interested in a trip.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like some good eats!


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

I took my 4-year old daughter out to Lewisville this morning (9-3-07) for a little catfishing. I never know how much actual fishing I get to do when I take her out, but that really doesn't matter. I just enjoy spending time with her off or on the water. We were on the lake for about 4 hours. Caught my 25 with only a few throw backs. Off the lake at 11:30. Biggest fish of day was a 3 lb blue that Abby reeled in along with just about of the other fish. Fish were caught in 20 feet on Danny King's Blood and Garlic over range cubes and soured grain. The bite was very light but very steady. Pictures to follow.


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Picture of my "Punch Bait Princess" from Monday's trip. I encourage everyone to take their kids fishing and get them involved in the outdoors.


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Fished Lake Lewisville again this morning with clients John and his son Andrew. We boated between 50 and 60 channel cats with 34 keepers up to 4 lbs. All fish were caught on Danny King's garlic and blood. The guys fish Lewisville quite a bit and wanted an instructional type trip this morning. We fished a variety of locations, rigging, tackle and patterns and caught fish at every stop. We fished over range cubes and soured grain 20 feet deep to start out the morning. We put about 20 in the cooler and decided to focus on learning some different patterns. Moved out to a wind blown pocket and a few points. Caught fish on slip cork rigs and carolina rigs in less than 6 feet of water at those spots. We also hit some main lake humps and put a few more in the box. Over all it was a great morning on the lake despite the east wind blowning. Fishing on Lewisville continues to be good and the weekend crowds are gone. I'll follow up with some pictures.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Nicely Done Bobby, some happy gents for sure!


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Took two clients out on Lewisville again this morning. Didn't get started until 8:30 or so. Fished one of the same spots as yesterday and limited out with 50 channels and a few blues up to 4 lbs around 12:30. The bite was a lot faster and more consistant than yesterday and easily caught over 100 fish including the undersized ones. Fish were caught 17 feet deep over soured grain and range cubes on Danny King's garlic and blood flavors. The bite is still very light and difficult to detect until you get the hang of it. These guys put the hammer down and never stopped putting fish in the boat. I should have pictures of yesterday's and today's catch posted this evening or tomorrow.

I am booked up through September with Friday afternoons and weekend dates open next month. If you're interested in learning several methods, techniques and patterns for locating and catching catfish give me a call. Instructional trips are a great way to learn a lot about catfishing not just on Lake Lewisville. You can apply these same patterns and techniques on just about any lake in the area.

Bobby Kubin
Bobby's Catfish Guide Service
817-455-2894


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Here's a picture of Sunday's limit. Saturday's photos are on a different camera. I'll have those posted soon.


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Picture of Saturday's catch.



Bobby's Catfish Guide Service
(817) 455-2894


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

I had the pleasure of fishing with my first Cajun Client this morning. Mark is from southern Louisiana. He's not only a great fisherman, but a pretty good story teller and has some pretty good seafood recipes as well. Fishing was tough for the first few hours. We chased sandbass for a little over an hour to no avail this morning. Then we took off in pursue of some catfish. The first three spots only put a few fish in the boat. Then we hit the right spot. He put his limit of 25 keepers in the boat in just under 2 hours. No big fish today and fewer throw backs than last weekend. Most fish were in the 14-18 inch range. All fish were caught on Danny King's punch bait. The blood outfished the garlic today 4:1.

I had a cancellation and now have an opening for next Saturday morning if anyone is interested.

Bobby's Catfish Guide Service
817-455-2894


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Fishing was great again this morning. Fished with guests Richard and Dan. Started the day fishing a seconday point with a steep slope. Marked lots of bait fish with those tale tale arches stacked on the bottom below on the graph. Once we got anchored and the boat positioned just right I began chumming with soured grain and range cubes. Within 5 minutes we began catching fish. We never even had to move. We kept chumming and the fish biting all morning. We finished out the morning with a 50 fish limit with about 120 total caught right at 11:30. We put out the Danny King's punch bait buffet today. We used blood, garlic and original. They preferred original, then blood and didn't want the garlic as much today. Pictures to follow of another tail gate full of fish.

Bobby's Catfish Guide Service,
(817) 455-2894


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Here's a picture of Mark's limit that he put in the boat on Saturday 9/22/07.


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

Here's a picture from Sunday's trip of Richard and Dan with their two-man limit of 50 channel cats.



Bobby's Catfish Guide Service
817-455-2894


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

*9/30/07*

I took my wife out to Lewisville this morning for a few hours of catfishing. I finally got to do a little fishing for myself. The wind was blowing pretty hard out there and I couldn't stay on some of the spots I've been fishing. I decided to do a little scouting and found some new fish. I caught 18 keepers in about 3 hours and had a few undersized fish. Fish were caught in 13 to 17 feet deep on Danny King's Punch Bait.

Bobby's Catfish Guide Service
817-455-2894


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

*Lewisville 10/14/07*

I fished this morning 10/14/07 with guests Jerry and Brent. We focused the first two hours or so on some shallow water techniques. They wanted to learn how to fish a variety of patterns and how to locate fish during various seasons. The shallow bite was a bit slow this morning. We moved off to the end of a secodary point in 16 feet of water and began chumming with soured grain and range cubes. Within the next 3 hours, we put 38 keepers in the box and threw back about 20 undersized fish. Danny King's original was the ticket this morning. The bite is still very light and difficult to detect at times. We'd set the hook as soon as we felt any nibble, weight, pull, or even weightless feeling. I'll try to get some pics posted this week.

Bobby's Catfish Guide Service
(817) 455-2894


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

*Picture from 10/14 trip*

Here's a picture of Jerry and Brent with their catch last Sunday.



Bobby's Catfish Guide Service
817-455-2894


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

*Lewisville 10/14/07*

Fished with Dan this fine windy morning. He ended up boxing 21 channel cats over 14 inches and a blue. The wind made the light bite difficult to detect. All fish were caught on Danny King's punch bait 14 to 18 feet deep over soured grain and range cubes. They preferred the blood flavor today with garlic being a close second.



Bobby's Catfish Guide Service
817-455-2894


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

*Lewisville 11/9-10/07*

Fished Friday afternoon 11/9/07 with two customers on a short 3 hour get out of the house trip. This was my first trip in my new boat. The fish were scatterd and we kept moving to stay on fish. Ended up with a mix of 20 blues and channel cats up to 4 lbs. We found a few fish shallow, but most were at the end of a secondary point about 22 feet deep. The fish preferred Danny King's red today. No pictures from Friday's catch at the discretion of the client.

Fished Saturday morning on a 5-hour trip and conditions were about the same. We caught some shallow fish early on slip cork rigs then moved deeper to find some schools of bait fish and cats. Finished the morning with 30 keeper channel cats and a few blues. We also CPR'd two trophy blue cats. The first went 15 lbs and the second tipped the scales just over 21 lbs. 

The 15


The 21


The keepers


The New Boat
2005 18'-6" Tracker Targa Deep-V, 90 hp Mercury. I'll now be able to fish up to four people.


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

*Lewisville 12/01/07*

Had the pleasure of fishing with Jerry and his son Mike yesterday morning 12/01/07 on a half-day Lake Lewisville instructional catfishing trip. Despite the high winds and light drizzle, the guys held their ground and put some fish in the boat. The bite was a little slow at times, but they ended the morning with a mix of 32 eating size blues and channel cats. Most of the fish were caught along secondary points 16 to 22 feet deep on Danny King's Punch Bait. Water temps were about 65 degrees.











I have a few weekend dates still available for January and Feburary and I am starting to book spring time fishing dates for March and April as well.


----------

